
Facebook adds option for US users to turn off political ads - TakakiTohno
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/16/facebook-turn-off-political-ads-voting-info-center/
======
rasz
Will they also allow advertisers to specifically target users with disabled
political ads? <wink wink>

------
milsorgen
I wonder how or if that will effect turnout if it becomes widely used.

